# Ammonia burn



## thedude8 (Oct 6, 2008)

New rhom as in a Styrofoam box for over 12 hours. I think its ammonia burn, however his face was torn up when being netted out so I added salt solution to the water. 1 tbspoon per 5 gallons. I dissolved the salt in a 5g bucket and poured down the side of the tank as far away from the rhom as I could not sure if this might have caused a salt burn to him.

Anyways should I do anything else to combat the burn. Already salted the tank, but is melafix really necessary? I don't like using anything besides salt unless I have too.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

If I were you I would add Melafix, it will help the wounds heal alot faster and help keep the fins from deteriorating. Good Luck


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Make sure params are in order.......Salt should be all that is needed....


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Salt only for now imo meds if the current situation turns into fungus.


----------



## thedude8 (Oct 6, 2008)

AKSkirmish said:


> Make sure params are in order.......Salt should be all that is needed....


checked params, all is fine.

thanks for the comments all, I will stick with salt for now and monitor the fish in the next couple days


----------



## t-man (Mar 15, 2007)

Where did you get it?


----------



## thedude8 (Oct 6, 2008)

t-man said:


> Where did you get it?


member on this forum.

I believe he did everything right to get it here. He didn't feed for days before it made the move. His friend drove it from TN to WV for me to pick up had heater and air stone going. Just was hard to help, having a large rhom in a box for 12-14 hours.

The gash on his face came from when the rhom was being netted into a bucket in the tank and was avoiding the bucket...


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

thedude8 said:


> Make sure params are in order.......Salt should be all that is needed....


*checked params, all is fine.*

thanks for the comments all, I will stick with salt for now and monitor the fish in the next couple days
[/quote]

its best to post the numbers here so we can better assist. posting ammonia, nitrites, and nitrates is best. also was the tank cycled? if it wasnt then you may have another problem on your hands that would prevent it from healing. i just dont want you to take one step forward and two back. good luck with the P.


----------



## thedude8 (Oct 6, 2008)

AS fan said:


> Make sure params are in order.......Salt should be all that is needed....


*checked params, all is fine.*

thanks for the comments all, I will stick with salt for now and monitor the fish in the next couple days
[/quote]

its best to post the numbers here so we can better assist. posting ammonia, nitrites, and nitrates is best. also was the tank cycled? if it wasnt then you may have another problem on your hands that would prevent it from healing. i just dont want you to take one step forward and two back. good luck with the P.
[/quote]

sorry tank was cycled

params ammonia : 0 nitrites : 0 nitrates ~ .025


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

good deal but i would try to keep the nitrates under 20 considering you are trying to heal up the rhom so maybe bump up the water changes just a little. Thanks for posting the info.


----------



## thedude8 (Oct 6, 2008)

AS fan said:


> good deal but i would try to keep the nitrates under 20 considering you are trying to heal up the rhom so maybe bump up the water changes just a little. Thanks for posting the info.


doing a water change now, will do another when I get back from break.

he is looking a lot better now. eyes are a little puffy but going down.

thanks for all the help


----------

